# What spider is this ?



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

It’s dead now but wondering what it was ? Cheers


----------



## ruger 454 (Sep 7, 2007)

Fishing spider.


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

For real ? I love fishing but i don’t like critters like this ! Are they dangerous to humans ?


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Just looked it up. I don’t do spiders, glad i whacked it ! Thank you for responding. It was found right next to a creek.


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Wolf spider.


Honyuk96 said:


> For real ? I love fishing but i don’t like critters like this ! Are they dangerous to humans ?


They’re only dangerous if you are bitten by one, just ask Peter Parker.🤣


----------



## motoscoota (Mar 9, 2021)

Just about everyone freaks the first time they see a wolf spider - big, furry, aggressive and fast. But, they want nothing to do with you & they kill A LOT of the crappy insects


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ok. So what kind of spider is this then ? We have differing thoughts here


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Honyuk96 said:


> Ok. So what kind of spider is this then ? We have differing thoughts here


Wolf spider up to 1.5 in Fishing spider up to 3 in or more . They look similar not sure from pic .


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

After a bit more research i am 100% sure this is a fishing spider. Dots on body are a dead give away. Thanks.


----------



## BiffHarrelson (Jun 29, 2020)

Honyuk96 said:


> Ok. So what kind of spider is this then ? We have differing thoughts here


It's darker than most nursery web spiders but the size shape and the banded legs give it away. They don't bite humans - usually flee instead.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

One of the trout streams i grew up fishing out west in colorado is in a desert canyon...it is called west creek. Had tons of huge big browns, bows and brooks in the 90s.. its like a triple quadruple unmentionable..very rough fishing, basically have to repel down to half the holes, into a forest type setting
..why do I bring this up? You saw these spiders everywhere...huge ones....saw one with what i assume was a brown trout fry in its clenches.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Actually quite common.

Had 2 encounters within a month at camp in Newaygo. The first one hitched a ride on my river boat. My wife and I did a float. We pulled over to stretch our legs and she found it. 

Yipes! Neither one of us are fond of spiders and this thing was BIG! Took my trout net and tried to fling it out of the boat. Didn't see it land on shore. It was on the back of my leg!!!

The second one was in my wood pile. There's a thread about them somewhere in here


----------

